
CUDA 2.2 beta available to registered developers - Anon84
http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=92416
======
jasongullickson
Are you using CUDA directly or sticking with something more general like
OpenCL?

~~~
wmf
Besides Snow Leopard, are any OpenCL runtimes available?

~~~
jasongullickson
Good question, I went on a hunt and, while the specifications an headers are
out there, I didn't come up with anything that could actually run the code.

AMD did a demo last year so I'm looking into what they used for that.

